# Comprehensive Exam



## dcraven (Feb 20, 2008)

Can anyone tell me if the following is true and where I can find it "in writing"

To have a comprehensive exam with 8 organ systems, for the emergency room encounter the cardio exam must be detailed?

I would appreciate any help that anyone can give me.

Debby


----------



## reichtina320 (Feb 20, 2008)

Did you have a copy of the 1995 guidelines?

Tina



dcraven said:


> Can anyone tell me if the following is true and where I can find it "in writing"
> 
> To have a comprehensive exam with 8 organ systems, for the emergency room encounter the cardio exam must be detailed?
> 
> ...


----------

